

Review My Startup: TweetHook - Twitter Search ping service - jazzychad

I have spent the last several months bootstrapping my own company and developing TweetHook.com to be a Twitter Search ping service to push search results to webhook/callback URLs.<p>There are several levels of paid plans. There is no free plan mostly to avoid spammers/abuse, but also because I am running on a tight budget and don't have tons of cash to burn. I realize I may turn away potential users with this "paid only" barrier, but the users, developers, and businesses that would want this service should be willing to pay for it. I already have a few very happy clients from my beta testing phase that are sticking around as paid customers.<p>Please let me know what you think!
======
mattyb
Looks very, very useful. I've been looking for something like this.

A few notes on copy:

At <https://tweethook.com/th/webhookinfo>, under 'POST data arrays', 4th
paragraph, you've got "concatinated." That should be "concatenated".

At <https://tweethook.com/privacy>, you probably mean "Privacy" and "Children
Under Age 13". Also, the two links to the TOS point to /privacy, not /terms.

At <https://tweethook.com/terms>, you've got what is supposed to be a
permalink to the Terms under the "Changes to the User Agreement" section. It's
not a link and the URI points to something that doesn't exist.

Best of luck sir.

~~~
jazzychad
All fixed. Thank you very much for catching those.

------
jazzychad
Clickable link: <https://tweethook.com/>

Press release: <http://pitch.pe/27243>

------
antiismist
It is an interesting app and I think a lot of twitter developers will find it
useful.

On the UI side you need to rethink things. Twitter apps tend to be on the
really well polished side, and your site is lacking here. There are lots of
different fonts and effects, alignment issues, things like that. Maybe hire a
designer? Or if you want to do it yourself, really simplify things.

------
leeskye
How did you structure your pricing? Is it based upon cost or are they random?

~~~
jazzychad
The prices are based on cost. I spent a lot of time determining price points
based on bandwidth, resource usage, etc. Compared to other data providers like
this, I have found these price points to be much less expensive.

------
anApple
Do you have access to the firehose feed?

~~~
jazzychad
No, I do not.

------
dmor
congratulations on the launch!

------
jv2222
Over the next few months this feature will be added to <http://tweetminer.net>
\- one way or another.

Of course it would be great to use a service like this to do the heavy lifting
rather than code it myself...

But why would I pay $400 per month for 500 searches per month... when

a) 500 searches per month cost of $4,800 per year

b) 500 searches wouldn't be enough to service my target user-base of 10,000
users.

c) I could roll my own in less than 2 weeks

To be viable for an app developer like myself - the pricing structure would
need to make it impossible for me to even consider rolling my own.

BTW - I'm not trying to dis the service, looks nice, just pointing out the
pricing structure seems to be wayyyy too high

